# COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2007)

In this tut I have tried my best to answer a few frequently asked questions regarding to WindowBlinds, StyleXP, msstyles, etc. I hope u guys will like it.  

So here we go:


*1. What is a Theme/Visual Style? Are both same or is there any difference between them?*
*
=> *NO! Visual Style & Theme are not same. But many people use these words in same manner. Actually Visual Style has extension *.msstyles*, while a theme has extension *.theme*. You can find Visual Styles in *Appearance* tab of Display Properties:

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/7353/appearancetabhr3.jpg

While Theme are presented in *Themes* tab:

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/6574/newpicturecc5.jpg

Visual Style is the main file, which skins all parts of windows, like border, titlebar, buttons, etc. And a theme file stores all settings, like icons, wallpaper, etc along with the visual style.  

*
2. When I opened Display Properties, I got only 3 Visual Styles, Blue, Olive Green and silver. How can I get more?*
*
=>* There are many sites, which provide many visual styles, from where you can download them. Here is a list of few of them:

*browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows/visualstyle/
*www.xptheme.info
*www.themexp.org


*3. I downloaded some Visual Styles, but none of them working on my computer. Am I missing something?*
*
=> *Windows doesnot allow custom 3rd party themes to be used. So you have to patch a file *uxtheme.dll* to allow 3rd party themes. You can do it manually as well as automatically.
You can use following utility, which does the job automatically:

Download UXTheme Multi-patcher 5.5

Just run the tool and then copy/paste your downloaded theme into "*%windir%\Resources\Themes*" folder, now you can enjoy 3rd party themes on your computer.


*4. I have also heard about WindowBlinds and Style XP softwares. Why these softwares are used, Can you explain something about them?*
*
=> *These 2 softwares are also used to customize the windows look.
*Style XP* patches the *uxtheme.dll* file and loads the visual style, you have selected. Its good software for non-techie persons because you donot have to worry about patching the uxtheme.dll file. This software doest it automatically. But the disadvantage is that its not free.

*www.tgtsoft.com/alpha/pearl.jpg

You can download it from here.

*WindowBlinds* uses its own format of visual styles, so you can get better themes, which can have customized borders, special affects, like transparency. But its also not free.

*www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/wb5-1%5B1%5D_small.jpg

WindowBlinds is a program that that enables Windows users to completely change the look and feel of the Windows user interface. Users customize Windows by using visual styles (skins) created for WindowBlinds. With these skins, WindowBlinds can change the look of Title bars, borders, Task bar, Start button, Start menu, Progress animations, Toolbar icons, Explorer Views, and virtually every other part of Windows! 

WindowBlinds is the only program that can customize the GUI of Windows XP without having to alter system DLLs. You can learn more about WindowBlinds here.


*5. From where can I download WindowBlinds themes?*

*=>* Following is a list of sites, which provide WindowBlinds themes:

*www.wincustomize.com/
*www.lightstreamdesign.com/
*browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows/windowblinds/


*6. Can I edit my downloaded .msstyles file?*

*=> *YES! You can use StyleBuilder to edit the visual styles. Also you can use Resource Hacker for this purpose, but it requires some expertise.


*7. Can I use .msstyles files in WindowBlinds?*

*=>* YES! You can convert them into WindowBlinds format using SkinStudio software.


----------



## iceeeeman (Mar 14, 2007)

thnx for the info man


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2007)

It's Fabulous


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 14, 2007)

good info for begginers

By the way 
what happened to your reps???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2007)

thnx guys for the comments.  

@Tech Geek
I hv disabled the reps.


----------



## sidcool (Mar 15, 2007)

thanx dude for the wonderful tut..
Can u please tell me how to change the default folder icon..


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the above!


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 16, 2007)

> *3. I downloaded some Visual Styles, but none of them working on my computer. Am I missing something?*
> *
> => *Windows doesnot allow custom 3rd party *themes* to be used. So you have to patch a file *uxtheme.dll* to allow 3rd party themes. You can do it manually as well as automatically.
> You can use following utility, which does the job automatically:



Even u r mistaken with Visual Styles and Themes ..Just kiddin and Thnx 4 ur Tutorial though this FAQ was very much known to me


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

nice tut VG..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank u guys.


----------



## Ron (Apr 29, 2007)

hey buddy....

1. wht is aero and aero32....and the color scheme.....
2. the startdock icon packager is not fre.........a trial version of 30 days.......hence wht shall i do to add the icons permamently.......
3. In the 3rd image of the 1st post.........there is a glass effect.in the start menu.and desktop...........is it done by theme or simply by the software.....


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> hey buddy....
> 
> 1. wht is aero and aero32....and the color scheme.....
> 2. the startdock icon packager is not fre.........a trial version of 30 days.......hence wht shall i do to add the icons permamently.......
> 3. In the 3rd image of the 1st post.........there is a glass effect.in the start menu.and desktop...........is it done by theme or simply by the software.....


1)*What is Aero ?* -> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Aero
*What is color scheme ?* -> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_scheme

2) 





> the startdock icon packager is not fre.........a trial version of 30 days.......


 Correction -> 60 day trial

3. 





> In the 3rd image of the 1st post.........there is a glass effect.in the start menu.and desktop...........is it done by theme or simply by the



It is done by the *Theme Author*


----------



## Ron (May 1, 2007)

thnks Genius........
Few Qns More........

1. Can i use any aero effect in xp.....how?
2. i think icon packager is 30 days trial........windows blind is 60 days.......
3. can i get that theme.......


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

> 1. Can i use any aero effect in xp.....how?


Yeah with WindowBlinds (Paid, not trialware)




> 2. i think icon packager is 30 days trial........windows blind is 60 days.......


 My mistake 
yep it is 30-day-trial



> 3. can i get that theme.......


Which theme ?


----------



## Ron (May 3, 2007)

Thnks Again Buddy...........

Theme: the one which hv transparent look.....like in the 1 post..  image 2....as I dont want to do the same with software......

and hey this link is not working...........
*skins.deviantart.com/windows/windowblindsxp/


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

a simple question ... using shel replacements what is the chance that the replacement could be a malware


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2007)

Vishal-->You are genius.Thumbs up for you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ Thank u buddy.  

@iMav
It depends upon the shell replacements, which replacement r u using?


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

as in ??


----------



## gxsaurav (May 17, 2007)

As in from which source you are getting the Shell Patch. Look for these on neowin or deviantart.com

& Vishal Although I no longer use Windows XP, i had no idea we can screw & deseict XP this much Kudos to u


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

^^ thank u.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 17, 2007)

gr8 always come with new weapons


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2007)

A few links fixed in first post! thnx to ranadeep for the heads up.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 21, 2007)

Hats Off to VG


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 21, 2007)

My respect for VG for putting so much labor into these guides. 
(Too bad we got no rep button now)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 21, 2007)

My pleasure guys.


----------

